# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  •••【♥】ثُـوآنيْ (( بٍس )) أبشَـَڪيْلگْ ((انميـٍـٍـٍـٍ )) 【♥】•••

## شذى الزهراء

*مسـآاء الورد ،،،*
 

**


**


**

**


**

**


**

**


**

**



**



*آتمنى تعجبكم ،،*

*ردودكم , تقييمكم  .. يهمني .!*

 :embarrest:

----------

ليلاس (12-26-2010), 

كــاريس (12-28-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*مسس ـآإء التألق .."*

*صصصور تجنن ..*

*مختآإرآت مميزة ..*

*تسسسلمي حبيبتي ..*

*لروووعهـ الطرح ..*

*يستآإهل الفآإيف سسستآرز ..*

*يعطيك العآإفية..~*

*مآ ننحرم جودك بــ القسم ..]*

----------


## كــاريس

صصصصصصصور رهيييييييبة 


تسسسلمي غنااااااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مسس ـآإء التألق .."*
> 
> *صصصور تجنن ..*
> 
> *مختآإرآت مميزة ..*
> 
> *تسسسلمي حبيبتي ..*
> 
> *لروووعهـ الطرح ..*
> ...



 


*اهـلييين غلآتي* 
*وجودكِ هو المميز هنآ*
*ليلآس*
*دوم تنوري موضوعآتي*
*يسلموو ع الفايف ستارز*
*لآخلا من هالطله يآرب*
*ودي   ؛؛*

----------

